# The right Repashy and how to use it on FF



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

The pet store that knows more about darts told me to get Repashy SUPERCAL LoD and Repashy VITAMIN A PLUS. Are those what I want? 

How does one dust fruit flies? I've dusted crickets before (at the local zoo) to be fed to a large number of darts, but never just 5-10 FF to one small dart.

[PAUSE]

Actually, I just called the store before finishing this message. The guy at the store said to put the flies small condiment cup the the ones found at Wendy's or Arby's. 

The VITAMIN A PLUS says to not use more than once a week, but I'm not sure what feeding frequency to base that on, and almost everyone says to always have flies around.

The SUPERCAL LoD does not say how often too dust food. 

Help, anyone, on these last two paragraphs?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Allan Repashy sent me an email answering some questions I had. He stated that the *Repashy Calcium Plus* is designed to be the stand alone suppliment for dart frogs. The Vitamin A Plus is used for vitamin A deficiencies. The SuperCal LoD is a low vitamin D formula and is NOT what you are looking for.
For a stand alone suppliment you want to get the *Repashy Calcium Plus*. This will supply all your calcium and vitamin needs. Dust at every feeding.
Eventually, you may wish to consider a rotation with some other brands.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, and your pet store that knows more about Darts has just proven that they don't know diddly squat. They are just trying to push product. If they cannot tell you about proper supplimentation, then you must assume that everything they *think *they know about dart frogs is wrong.


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

I see your point about the pet store. 

Does anyone use UVB lighting on their darts? I was also told to use that. I wonder.


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Allan sent me an email answering some questions I had. He stated that the *Repashy Calcium Plus* is designed to be the stand alone suppliment for dart frogs. The Vitamin A Plus is used for vitamin A deficiencies. The SuperCal LoD is a low vitamin D formula and is NOT what you are looking for.
> For a stand alone suppliment you want to get the *Repashy Calcium Plus*. This will supply all your calcium and vitamin needs. Dust at every feeding.
> Eventually, you may wish to consider a rotation with some other brands.


For both fruit flies and tiny crickets (if I ever do use crickets?)? I know there is a fair amount of vitamin A in fruit flies already, apparently more than in crickets.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Doug is absolutely correct (duh). To echo what he said: you will eventually want to add a few other supplements into the rotation. About the SuperCal, I use MeD for Phyllobates froglets because a good friend said that he sees many fewer spinal deformities when adding calcium...I am no nutrition expert, but I trust this person's experience. My experience with the Vitamin A has been very positive; I had a trio of E. anthonyi that kept producing bad clutches of eggs...within a few weeks of starting vit a dusting (once a week) I started getting consistently good clutches. I now dust with vit a about once every three weeks to once a month. BUT...you don't need it for froglets unless they have been improperly supplemented. 
To sum up: I would get the CalPlus and maybe one other brand of superfine powder (I have used Herptivite and Rep-cal for years) and rotate it in once a week.
Keep the questions coming... I would also suggest not taking any more advice from the local petshop.


----------



## rsain (Nov 5, 2011)

I concur with everyone about the pet shop advice. 

UVB question can be answered here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/73268-uvb-exposure-dendrobates.html

A lot of reading but worth it. 

- ryan


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't use crickets myself. Can't stand the thought of escapees and the infernal chirping at 4 AM.
The vast majority of us do NOT use UVB. Your Repashy Calcium Plus will supply the vitamin D required. It's a nice way to sell you expensive lights though, huh? Did they bother to tell you that all of the UVB would be filtered out through your glass top anyway? I'm guessing that would be a NO. You would have to have a special top to get UV penetration.
You don't need the diamond encrusted water bowl they are going to try to sell you next either.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Doug is absolutely correct (duh). To echo what he said: you will eventually want to add a few other supplements into the rotation. About the SuperCal, I use MeD for Phyllobates froglets because a good friend said that he sees many fewer spinal deformities when adding calcium...I am no nutrition expert, but I trust this person's experience. My experience with the Vitamin A has been very positive; I had a trio of E. anthonyi that kept producing bad clutches of eggs...within a few weeks of starting vit a dusting (once a week) I started getting consistently good clutches. I now dust with vit a about once every three weeks to once a month. BUT...you don't need it for froglets unless they have been improperly supplemented.
> To sum up: I would get the CalPlus and maybe one other brand of superfine powder (I have used Herptivite and Rep-cal for years) and rotate it in once a week.
> Keep the questions coming... I would also suggest not taking any more advice from the local petshop.


Agreed, repetitive bad clutches of eggs are a good indicator of a potential vitamin A deficiency.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> You don't need the diamond encrusted water bowl they are going to try to sell you next either.


I don't know about you, but my male won't deposit tads in anything BUT a diamond encrusted water bowl!


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Agreed, repetitive bad clutches of eggs are a good indicator of a potential vitamin A deficiency.


Agreed, I have also seen some positive results from the Repashy A and better clutches. Be careful with it though using it more than 1-2 times per month can supposedly result in an overdose.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Stop asking your pet store and start asking us. Everyone here on the board wants to see you succeed. If you have a question, ask. Read through the old threads. Use the search feature. You'll find all the information you need here.

As for dusting, I tap about 30+ flies (not 5-10) into an empty culture cup (deli cup) I add about a teaspoon of supplements. then i shake the cup up, covering the flies. Then I tip the cup and tap the coated flies into another cup (keeps excess loose supplements out of the tank), which I use to distribute the flies. Also, you should be feeding your frog about 20-50 flies each sitting. The best way to judge is to add a banana slice after you feed. The next day, if there is still flies, dont feed. 
I also use Repashy Calcium Plus and I dont use UVB. I use simple HD compact fluros and 4" strip lights.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

mordoria said:


> Stop asking your pet store and start asking us. Everyone here on the board wants to see you succeed. If you have a question, ask. Read through the old threads. Use the search feature. You'll find all the information you need here.
> 
> As for dusting, I tap about 30+ flies (not 5-10) into an empty culture cup (deli cup) I add about a teaspoon of supplements. then i shake the cup up, covering the flies. Then I tip the cup and tap the coated flies into another cup (keeps excess loose supplements out of the tank), which I use to distribute the flies. Also, you should be feeding your frog about 20-50 flies each sitting. The best way to judge is to add a banana slice after you feed. The next day, if there is still flies, dont feed.
> I also use Repashy Calcium Plus and I dont use UVB. I use simple HD compact fluros and 4" strip lights.


ONe trick I have been using that I learned from another frogger (Philsuma) is to use slurpee straws to feed with. they allow you to grab little spoonfulls of flies and distribute them throughout your viv without getting vit dust all over everything, inlcuding the plants. I use the same method to distribute springtails more precisely as well.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Pumilo said:


> I don't use crickets myself. Can't stand the thought of escapees and the infernal chirping at 4 AM.
> The vast majority of us do NOT use UVB. Your Repashy Calcium Plus will supply the vitamin D required. It's a nice way to sell you expensive lights though, huh? Did they bother to tell you that all of the UVB would be filtered out through your glass top anyway? I'm guessing that would be a NO. You would have to have a special top to get UV penetration.
> You don't need the diamond encrusted water bowl they are going to try to sell you next either.


Based on the information coming out across multiple taxa (and including people) I'm not willing to go far enough to say that the addition of UVB exposure wouldn't benefit the frogs.. Actually I'm ordering some solacryl with the idea of giving the frogs access to behaviorally increase thier circulating levels of D3..... A lot of that was discussed in the thread rsain linked in the post earlier. 

Ed


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok Stop it yall!! 
Stay focused on the post. Save the D3 UVB for another thread. We dont want to overload someone who is trying to get simple answers.



Ed said:


> Based on the information coming out across multiple taxa (and including people) I'm not willing to go far enough to say that the addition of UVB exposure wouldn't benefit the frogs.. Actually I'm ordering some solacryl with the idea of giving the frogs access to behaviorally increase thier circulating levels of D3..... A lot of that was discussed in the thread rsain linked in the post earlier.
> 
> Ed


I love your info Ed by it can be a bit complicated at first.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

My isopods will come up and eat excess calcium dust so I tend to like a little extra to go in with the flies. *a little.


----------



## Frisian (Nov 29, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Oh, and your pet store that knows more about Darts has just proven that they don't know diddly squat. They are just trying to push product. If they cannot tell you about proper supplimentation, then you must assume that everything they *think *they know about dart frogs is wrong.


After going to the pet store, I can see why they thought that Repashy VITAMIN A PLUS was for darts since it has little instructions on it and has a pic of a dart frog on it. CALCIUM PLUS has a pic of an animal I can't identify on the front--NOT a dart frog. I told the guy who appeared to be the owner or manager of the store what I read here, and he said, "Well, I'll have to get on Dendroboard, then."


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Ed said:


> Based on the information coming out across multiple taxa (and including people) I'm not willing to go far enough to say that the addition of UVB exposure wouldn't benefit the frogs.. Actually I'm ordering some solacryl with the idea of giving the frogs access to behaviorally increase thier circulating levels of D3..... A lot of that was discussed in the thread rsain linked in the post earlier.
> 
> Ed


Understood Ed, and something I need to read up on more. Just trying to keep it simple and get the ball rolling for a beginner for now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Frisian said:


> After going to the pet store, I can see why they thought that Repashy VITAMIN A PLUS was for darts since it has little instructions on it and has a pic of a dart frog on it. CALCIUM PLUS has a pic of an animal I can't identify on the front--NOT a dart frog. I told the guy who appeared to be the owner or manager of the store what I read here, and he said, "Well, I'll have to get on Dendroboard, then."


Vitamin A plus is for dart frogs (and other taxa) since one of the main issues we've been seeing with dendrobatid frogs is a deficiency in vitamin A (hypovitaminosis of A) in the form of a retinoid (most supplements for herps use beta carotene which is a problem for frogs) which affects the frogs and results in spindly leg syndrome, fertility issues and problems with tadpole development and immune problems. 
It was created to deal with the fact that a number of us were grinding up human grade vitamin A capsules and dusting flies with it for 1-4 times a week.. 
If you start the frogs on the Repashy calcium plus, it contains some vitamin A in the form of retinly acetate which helps the frogs with the deficiency. If you see issues in fertility, tadpole development and metamorphosis then you add that to the rotation (but only 1-4 times a month). 

Does that help? 

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

kate801 said:


> My isopods will come up and eat excess calcium dust so I tend to like a little extra to go in with the flies. *a little.


That may not be the best idea. I used to do that too but not anymore. The bugs will sequester some vitamins. Particularly forms of vitamin E. The vitamin E can then be delivered to your frogs in a potency many hundreds of times beyond normal. The elevated vitamin E levels will then block the uptake of calcium and vitamin D. Do a quick search for Tocopherol Sequestering and you will find more on this.



Frisian said:


> After going to the pet store, I can see why they thought that Repashy VITAMIN A PLUS was for darts since it has little instructions on it and has a pic of a dart frog on it. CALCIUM PLUS has a pic of an animal I can't identify on the front--NOT a dart frog. I told the guy who appeared to be the owner or manager of the store what I read here, and he said, "Well, I'll have to get on Dendroboard, then."


The only reason pet shop owners in general sometimes receive "smack talk" on here is because too many don't do their homework where our dart frogs are concerned. You can assure him he would be met with open arms!


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Frisian said:


> I see your point about the pet store.
> 
> Does anyone use UVB lighting on their darts? I was also told to use that. I wonder.


Yes, I do, out of habit. I used to work in an independant business with exotics. SW/FW and herps were my main responsibilites. The owners wanted UVBs on all herp cages as a safety net, more or less. UVB is not required with dusting.

Funny, I was having the same delemma about choosing a Repashy supplement so I share your pain lol I use Calcium Plus.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are a number of people (including some old timers) that use UVB.. I just put in an order for solacryl so my next build will have UV lighting over the enclosure.. I'm going to be combining the solacryl with some holes cut into the solacry to create different zones of exposure so the frogs can behaviorally modify thier exposures. 

Ed


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Ed said:


> There are a number of people (including some old timers) that use UVB.. I just put in an order for solacryl so my next build will have UV lighting over the enclosure.. I'm going to be combining the solacryl with some holes cut into the solacry to create different zones of exposure so the frogs can behaviorally modify thier exposures.
> 
> Ed


We use different types of glass for the tops of our euro vivs so that the frogs have access to different levels of uvb and can choose to seek what they need,i'll be fascinated to see what your evaluations are Ed
Stu


----------



## BurnsinTX (Nov 18, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I don't use crickets myself. Can't stand the thought of escapees and the infernal chirping at 4 AM.
> The vast majority of us do NOT use UVB. Your Repashy Calcium Plus will supply the vitamin D required. It's a nice way to sell you expensive lights though, huh? Did they bother to tell you that all of the UVB would be filtered out through your glass top anyway? I'm guessing that would be a NO. You would have to have a special top to get UV penetration.
> You don't need the diamond encrusted water bowl they are going to try to sell you next either.


And Doug saves me another $20! It would have been $40 but I already bought the UVB light, running one of those and one regular daylight CFL. Since it doesn't penetrate the glass maybe I'll just put it as a reading light so I can soak some of the UVB up  joking.. You're up to $40 saved now.. I'll just do a search on all your posts and see if I can basically build my next Vic for free . Haha thanks guys


----------



## HouseofZoo (Apr 11, 2011)

The great thing about Blue Fish is that when I've presented them with a question they didn't confidently know the answer to, they would try to find the right answer and not just "tell me something". 

I purchased calplus based on what I have read here without suggestions from the employees when I first started with pdf's, but then again I tend to research everything to death. When I asked about lighting I was told that unless I had circulation gaps on my top that it would be pointless and even then it was more of a precaution.

I've purchased many things from them; fw fish, tank plants and pdf's, crickets, flies, supplements, lighting. It's the only place in town I have seen that goes out of their way to do the best for all of their critters that they can. Nothing is housed in habitats too small, everything is always set up appropriate for the animal, from heating, lighting, humidity, etc. It really is a great place despite them not being gurus as far as pet stores go.

I agree though, this is the best place to come to first _before_ dropping money on products.


----------

